# Wer von euch hat Erfahrungen mit Investments in Kryptowährungen?



## robotom (21. Februar 2022)

Hallo an alle, ich wollte mal bei euch nachfragen, wer von euch aller Erfahrungen mit Kryptowährungen hat bzw. wer in sowas schon investiert hat. Denn mittlerweile kommt man ja schon fast gar nicht mehr um dieses Thema herum. Vor ein paar Jahren dachte ich mir, dass das nur ein kleiner Hype wäre, aber mittlerweile gibt es schon so viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten, tausende Coins, NTF, aufkommendes Metaverse und vermutlich noch hunderte andere Dinge, die ich gar nicht kenne. Würdet ihr sagen, es zahlt sich jetzt noch aus, da einzusteigen, oder gibt es schon bessere Konzepte, wo es sich eher lohnt, einzusteigen, die aber noch nicht sooo bekannt sind. Ich bin schon mal gespannt auf eure Meinungen und Tipps! Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Freduffed (22. Februar 2022)

Ich würde da aber nicht zu viele Dinge in den Topf werfen. Es wird dann nur noch unübersichtlicher und komplizierter. Metaverse und NFT sind wieder etwas ganz eigenes. Würde diese Dinge eher getrennt voneinander beurteilen. Vor allem wenn man alles erstmal ein wenig verstehen möchte.
Wenn du fragst "gibt es schon bessere Konzepte", welche hast du dir denn bisher angesehen und warum gefallen dir diese Projekte nicht?
Kommt drauf an was du unter lohnen verstehst. Willst du damit so schnell wie möglich Geld verdienen oder ein nützliches Projekt unterstützen, das eventuell später mal weit verbreitet ist und einen Mehrwert hat?
Würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich viel Ahnung von Kryptowährungen habe, lese mir aber zumindest immer etwas durch, wenn ich es sehe. Gerade bei den kleineren Coins sind schon teilweise sehr gute Ideen dabei. Da schaue ich mir schon gerne die Konzepte an, einige klingen schon sehr interessant. Da muss man dann natürlich sehen wie sie sich entwickeln.


----------



## robotom (28. Februar 2022)

Hallo Freduffed, vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Ich wollte jetzt auch nicht alles in einen Topf werfen, aber ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass es in Zukunft schon auch noch viel Potenzial gibt, wenn man jetzt früh genug erkennen, wo es demnächst mal einen großen Aufwind geben könnte. Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm! 
mit "besseren Konzepten" meine ich solche, die wirklich Zukunftspotenzial haben. Gut, das kann man natürlich nie genau wissen, aber ich wollte ja auch einfach nur eure Meinung wissen. Vielleicht auch in Richtung  umweltfreundlichere Technologien bei der Erschaffung von Kryptowährungen oder so etwas ähnliches. Früher oder später wird das "mining" von Bitcoin sicher auch in irgendeiner Form bestraft werden...


----------



## Freduffed (9. März 2022)

Naja, "nach dem nächsten großen Ding" ist wohl jeder aus. Ich glaube das liegt aber an zu viel Goldgräberstimmung. Kann  natürlich immer noch passieren, dass man mal 100€ investiert und in 10 Jahren dann der Kurs in ungeahnten Höhen steht. Aber die Regel ist das wohl eher nicht. Deshalb ja mehr auf die Konzepte achten und für was die jeweiligen Coins stehen. 
Zukunftspotenzial haben auf dem Papier viele. Aber es ist halt ein weiter Weg bis dann wirklich was daraus wird. Ich bin seit gut einem Jahr bei Idena drinnen. Für mich ergibt das sehr viel Sinn und mir gefällt die Idee. Nur weil ich jetzt in einem Jahr noch nicht reich wurde, steige ich aber nicht aus dem Projekt aus. Mir gefällt die Idee der Dezentralisierung und der gleichen Chancenverteilung. 
Den Trend zur Nachhaltigkeit gibt es auch bei Aktien und anderen Investments. Den gibt es sicher auch im Kryptobereich wenn man danach sucht. 
"Mining" ist ja an und für sich noch nichts Schlechtes. Schlecht wird es erst dann wenn der Strom dafür aus Kohle oder anderen umweltschädlichen Quellen stammt. Aber wenn man es mit nachhaltigen Stromquellen verknüpft, denke ich nicht, dass man es verbieten wird.


----------



## robotom (12. März 2022)

Hallo Freduffed, danke noch mal für deine Antwort. Ich finde ja, dass diese Goldgräberstimmung schon recht spannend ist. Also ich bin gerne bei solchen innovativen Dingen dabei. Ich würde ja nicht mein ganzes Vermögen auch darauf verwetten. Aber ein bisschen würde ich schon investieren - das gibt dann auch einen Adrenalinschub.  wer am Anfang von Bitcoin investiert, der ist er jetzt auch schon um einiges reicher. Auch, wenn man damals nur ein paar hundert Euro investiert hat. Klar, wird es nicht mehr so aufgehen wie damals, aber dafür würde ich es jetzt eher als „sicherer“ bezeichnen als noch damals. Damals kannte man ja sowas überhaupt nicht.

Generell kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass man damit bessere Gewinne erzielen kann als mit Aktien. Natürlich auch Verluste, aber wie gesagt, man muss ja nicht ein riesiges Vermögen investieren.

Generell finde ich ja spannend, welche Ideen hinter gewisse Kryptowährungen stecken. Da gibt es ja eine richtig große Bandbreite. Darf ich fragen, in wie viele verschiedene Kryptowährungen du investiert hast? Beziehungsweise wie wählst du die aus?


----------



## Freduffed (18. März 2022)

Der Begriff "Goldgräberstimmung" trifft es leider sehr gut. Leider hofft da jeder schnell viel Geld zu verdienen. Das wird meiner Meinung nach dem Ganzen nicht gerecht. Das sind nicht nur irgendwelche Ideen um schnell reich zu werden, da stecken oft sehr gute Ideen und Vorstellungen dahinter. Leider ist das vielen egal und man schaut rein auf die Zahlen. 

Wenn wir jetzt bei Idena bleiben dann musst du da gar nichts an Geld investieren um Coins zu bekommen. Man erhält auch Coins wenn man an Validations teilnimmt und die Aufgaben löst. Sicherlich kann man zukaufen, man muss aber nicht um daran teilzunehmen. Da muss man dann eben Zeit investieren. Das ist dann jeden dritten Samstag. man löst die Aufgaben und erhält dafür Coins. Die werden auf alle Mitglieder gerecht aufgeteilt, jeder erhält dasselbe. Dieses Prinzip hat mich angesprochen weil es eben egal ist ob man einen schnellen PC hat oder viel Geld um es zu investieren. Macht keinen Unterschied, jeder hat dieselben Chancen.

Jetzt habe ich nicht mehr viele Coins. Habe einen Großteil letzten Herbst verkauft. Habe den Kryptowinter schon kommen sehen Aber im Prinzip habe ich sehr gestreut, Großteil in die bekannten Kryptowährungen und dann noch in paar kleinere Projekte. Bis auf zwei, habe ich überall Gewinn gemacht und mein "Verlust" hielt sich mit insgesamt 23€ im überschaubaren Grenzen. Sicher hätte ich d a auch noch warten können aber wollte da mal ein wenig "aufräumen". Auch damit ich wieder einen besseren Überblick habe.


----------



## robotom (25. März 2022)

ja, Ideen gibt genug, die gut sind – aber leider schaffen es nicht immer sie dann zu dem Erfolg, der ihnen gebührt. Aber ja, so ist das Leben. Zumindest weiß man, dass man ein Produktes hat bzw. in ein gutes Produkt investiert – da fühle ich mich auch wohler, als wenn es jetzt iiirgendwas wäre…

Das heißt, man kann solche Coins entweder ganz normal kaufen oder man kann sie selbst generieren? Ich habe mir schon die Webseite ein wenig angeschaut und gesehen, morgen ist so eine Validierung… muss man dafür irgendwas vorbereiten oder kann da ja jeder mitmachen? Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe, aber ich habe es mir mal notiert. Bist du da auch dabei? ;-)


----------



## spectrumizer (28. März 2022)

robotom schrieb:


> Früher oder später wird das "mining" von Bitcoin sicher auch in irgendeiner Form bestraft werden...



Solche Ansätze sind schon in der Mache, auch wenn sie bis jetzt noch nicht erfolgreich sind:





						Bitcoin-Verbot: EU-Parlament stimmt offiziell gegen Verbot
					

Das EU-Parlament hat über die Zukunft der Kryptowährung abgestimmt – und spricht sich gegen ein Verbot aus. Die Verbotspläne hatten zuvor für Kritik gesorgt.




					www.wiwo.de
				




Sozialdemokraten, Grüne und Linke wollen auf EU-Ebene erreichen, energieintensive Kryptowährungen aus der Union zu verbannen. Soll heißen: Kryptowährungen mit einem "Proof-of-Work"-Mechanismus sollen keine Zukunft mehr haben.

Ob Bitcoin im Rahmen dessen, so wie Ether, auf "Proof-of-Stake" oder "Proof-of-History" (Solana) umstellen wird, ist ungewiss. Ein Artikel, der sich damit beschäftigt, findet sich hier: https://www.makeuseof.com/will-bitcoin-switch-to-pos/ Fazit der Autorin: Bitcoin wird wahrscheinlich nie PoS werden. Aber nichts ist zu 100% Gewiss.

Und da nichts zu 100% Gewiss ist, kann man auch schwer sagen, wie sich das Krypto-Ökosystem noch weiter entwickeln wird. Ich bin seit 2014 dabei und habe angefangen, Bitcoin zu kaufen, als 1 BTC noch um die 600,- € kostete. Meiner Meinung nach hat Defi (Decentralized Finance, also Kryptowährungen) einen Platz in der Zukunft, der nicht mehr wegzudenken ist, auch wenn es Regierungen und Banken nicht schmeckt und sie immer an dem Stuhl sägen werden.

Wenn du investieren willst, würde ich dir empfehlen, bei einem Dienst wie Bitpanda einen Sparplan anzulegen, wo du wöchentlich oder monatlich einen Betrag X von deinem Konto abbuchen lassen kannst und dafür Kryptowährungen deiner Wahl kaufst. Damit gehst du nicht das Risiko ein, auf ein Mal einen Batzen Geld irgendwo reinzustecken.


----------



## Wahooka (30. März 2022)

Nach gut 10 Jahren in der Krypto-Ecke empfehle ich niemandem mehr ernsthaft in Kryptowährung zu investieren, zumindest nicht ohne Ahnung von der ganzen Sache (und entsprechendem Budget).

Ich war absoluter Krypto-Fan und mein Portfolio war recht groß (Anzahl der Coins, nicht unbedingt der Betrag ).

Aber mit der Zeit sieht man so einige Projekte krachen gehen, es sind viele Betrüger unterwegs und der "dezentrale" Aspekt ist spätestens dann hinfällig, wenn es *ein einziger *Tweet schafft, Hunderte Coins ins bodenlose abstürzen zu lassen. Und auch das war ein Punkt, der mich extrem genervt hat: Sobald der Bitcoin abstürzt, gehen hunderte anderer Kryptowährungen auch den Bach runter... Also denke ich heute, dass es nichts anderes ist als ein Glücksspiel und dazu noch verdorbener als beispielsweise mit Aktien handeln, die sind (zumindest theoretisch) unter Aufsicht, auch wenn hier viele Verluste eingefahren werden.

Was ich aktuell noch habe, sind die sogenannten Stable-Coins und die habe ich entsprechend angelegt, das lohnt sich (ich habe 12,5 % vierteljährlich und 40 % auf 1-4 Jahre) und wenn der Bitcoin wieder 20k Dollar abstürzt bekomme ich keinen Herzinfarkt. 

Seit ca. 2 Jahren bin ich aktiv auf dem NFT Markt unterwegs, da sehe ich auch eine gewisse Zukunft, da der Hype meiner Meinung nach noch am Anfang steht. Man muss dafür auch nicht wirklich viel investieren oder besondere Fähigkeiten besitzen, um zu "flippen" (NFT kaufen und teuer verkaufen).  Wobei ich als Creator, denke ich, noch ein leichteres Leben habe. Entweder es wird gekauft oder nicht, ich habe nichts investiert (je nachdem auf welcher Blockchain man unterwegs ist, ist das erstellen und Veröffentlichen kostenlos).

Na ja es muss sich jeder selbst ausprobieren... ich habe auch eine Bekannte die Tausende Euro in dutzende Coins steckt und davon voll überzeugt ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. April 2022)

Wahooka schrieb:


> Sobald der Bitcoin abstürzt, gehen hunderte anderer Kryptowährungen auch den Bach runter...



Das hast du aber auch in der "normalen" Finanzwelt. Viele Finanzprodukte (Indizes, ETFs, Währungen, Commodities (Öl, Gold, ...)) laufen "synchron" und eine einzige Nachricht oder ein Event (US-Wahlen, NFP, Leitzinsentscheidungen, ...) reicht aus, um den ganzen Markt zu beeinflussen.



Wahooka schrieb:


> Seit ca. 2 Jahren bin ich aktiv auf dem NFT Markt unterwegs, da sehe ich auch eine gewisse Zukunft, da der Hype meiner Meinung nach noch am Anfang steht.



NFTs sind auch so ein Thema für sich. Was da an Geldscheffelei abgeht, übertrifft, meiner Meinung nach, bei weitem den "HODL! To the Moon!"-Hype der ganzen damaligen Kryptoszene bei weitem. Meiner Meinung nach ist hier das Betrugs- und Abzockepotential um einiges höher.


----------



## Freduffed (6. April 2022)

robotom schrieb:


> Das heißt, man kann solche Coins entweder ganz normal kaufen oder man kann sie selbst generieren? Ich habe mir schon die Webseite ein wenig angeschaut und gesehen, morgen ist so eine Validierung… muss man dafür irgendwas vorbereiten oder kann da ja jeder mitmachen? Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe, aber ich habe es mir mal notiert. Bist du da auch dabei? ;-)


Naja "solche" trifft nicht immer zu. Es gibt einige da kann man nur kaufen/verkaufen, dann kann man einige minen oder aber eben auch selbst durch "Arbeit" erzeugen. Gibt ja nicht nur diese Validations, es gibt auch Spiele, mit denen man bei Spielen Tokens sammelt. Dann wird man quasi für das Spielen bezahlt. Für "uns" wird das wenig Sinn ergeben weil dafür einfach der Stundenlohn zu gering ist aber in Ländern wo man sehr wenig verdient, ist es eine gute Einnahmequelle für einige Menschen.


spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sozialdemokraten, Grüne und Linke wollen auf EU-Ebene erreichen, energieintensive Kryptowährungen aus der Union zu verbannen. Soll heißen: Kryptowährungen mit einem "Proof-of-Work"-Mechanismus sollen keine Zukunft mehr haben.


Ja stimmt schon. Es probieren aber auch mehr Kryptowährungen auf nachhaltigere Energiequellen umzusteigen. Das ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass zum Teil viel Energie verbraucht wird. Zeigt aber, dass man zumindest das Problem erkannt hat. Aber generell sollte man hier halt Energie einsparen. Weil wenn für Krypto viel nachhaltige Energie verbraucht wird, fehlt sie halt woanders.


spectrumizer schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat Defi (Decentralized Finance, also Kryptowährungen) einen Platz in der Zukunft, der nicht mehr wegzudenken ist, auch wenn es Regierungen und Banken nicht schmeckt und sie immer an dem Stuhl sägen werden.


Da bin ich bei dir. Die Frage ist halt nur wer sich durchsetzen wird. Das lässt sich wohl schwer sagen. 
Weil die Kryptowährungen eben vieles verändern würde. Da sehen viele ihre Felle davonschwimmen.


Wahooka schrieb:


> Aber mit der Zeit sieht man so einige Projekte krachen gehen, es sind viele Betrüger unterwegs und der "dezentrale" Aspekt ist spätestens dann hinfällig, wenn es *ein einziger *Tweet schafft, Hunderte Coins ins bodenlose abstürzen zu lassen. Und auch das war ein Punkt, der mich extrem genervt hat: Sobald der Bitcoin abstürzt, gehen hunderte anderer Kryptowährungen auch den Bach runter... Also denke ich heute, dass es nichts anderes ist als ein Glücksspiel und dazu noch verdorbener als beispielsweise mit Aktien handeln, die sind (zumindest theoretisch) unter Aufsicht, auch wenn hier viele Verluste eingefahren werden.


Da ist man aber gerade noch in einer Phase wo sich vieles einspielen und einpendeln muss. Das kann natürlich einen größeren Gewinn bringen, kann aber auch zum totalen Absturz einiger Coins führen.
Auch viele Aktien sind irgendwann wertlos geworden. 


Wahooka schrieb:


> Seit ca. 2 Jahren bin ich aktiv auf dem NFT Markt unterwegs, da sehe ich auch eine gewisse Zukunft, da der Hype meiner Meinung nach noch am Anfang steht.


Ja richtig -Hype ist das Stickwort. Da steckt ja null Substanz dahinter. Das basiert alles nur auf Hype. Warum sollte ein NFT mehr wert sein als ein anderes - ist ja immer dasselbe. Und das Metaverse verstehe ich auch nicht. Da wird den Menschen etwas suggeriert und der Hype ausgenutzt. Was bringt mir ein Grundstück oder Schuh im Metaverse. Das hat ja keinen wert, ich kann davon ja soviel erzeugen wie ich möchte. Da gibt es ja kein Angebot/Nachfrage, das den markt etwas regelt.


spectrumizer schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist hier das Betrugs- und Abzockepotential um einiges höher.


Ich würde nicht einmal sagen, dass es gleich Betrug sein muss. Da wird eben der Hype ausgenutzt und die Menschen ausgenutzt. Man nützt ihre Dummheit und deren Gier aus. Das kann man jetzt für bedenklich halten aber zu Betrug ist es nochmal was anderes.


----------



## robotom (19. April 2022)

Servus, danke euch für die Antworten!



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das hast du aber auch in der "normalen" Finanzwelt. Viele Finanzprodukte (Indizes, ETFs, Währungen, Commodities (Öl, Gold, ...)) laufen "synchron" und eine einzige Nachricht oder ein Event (US-Wahlen, NFP, Leitzinsentscheidungen, ...) reicht aus, um den ganzen Markt zu beeinflussen.
> 
> 
> 
> NFTs sind auch so ein Thema für sich. Was da an Geldscheffelei abgeht, übertrifft, meiner Meinung nach, bei weitem den "HODL! To the Moon!"-Hype der ganzen damaligen Kryptoszene bei weitem. Meiner Meinung nach ist hier das Betrugs- und Abzockepotential um einiges höher.



spectrumizer, da hast du recht, wenn du meinst, dass ist überall so, dass Kurse beeinflusst werden… in der Finanzwelt ist das bestimmt überall so – wobei schon dazu gesagt werden muss, dass die Prozentpunkte bei Bitcoin sicherlich um einiges höher ausfallen, wenn es mal nach unten (oder eben nach oben – das wäre natürlich schöner, außer man kennt sich mit shorten aus ;-)) gehen…

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass Bitcoin ganz verschwindet, nur weil jetzt die Regierung meint, das wäre zu energieintensiv…

Wo ist der Unterschied, ob man monatlich einen gewissen Betrag einzahlt oder einmal (alle paar Monate) einen größeren Betrag? Wichtig ist ja ohnehin der Zeitpunkt, wann man investiert… ich weiß nicht, ob es so sinnvoll ist, jedes Monat irgendwo Kohle reinzustecken… also bei Aktien mag das funktionieren (ETFs noch besser usw.), aber bei Krypto auch?! Da muss man halt schon eher zukunftsorientierte Projekte finden – eben solche, die nicht mehr diesen veralteten proof of work Mechanismus haben.


Wahooka schrieb:


> Nach gut 10 Jahren in der Krypto-Ecke empfehle ich niemandem mehr ernsthaft in Kryptowährung zu investieren, zumindest nicht ohne Ahnung von der ganzen Sache (und entsprechendem Budget).
> 
> Ich war absoluter Krypto-Fan und mein Portfolio war recht groß (Anzahl der Coins, nicht unbedingt der Betrag ).
> 
> ...


Wahooka, ein einziger Tweet – da denkt wohl jemand an den guten Elon!? ;D Der hat mir auch schon einige Nerven gekostet… witzig aber, wenn man sich mit seinem Leben auseinandersetzt und dann auf gewisse Coins spekuliert (etwa Floki weil sein Hund so heißt).

NFT finde ich auch recht interessant… gibt es da so eine Art „ETFs für NFT“? Also wo man generell schon mal breit aufgestellt ist von Anfang an.


Freduffed schrieb:


> Naja "solche" trifft nicht immer zu. Es gibt einige da kann man nur kaufen/verkaufen, dann kann man einige minen oder aber eben auch selbst durch "Arbeit" erzeugen. Gibt ja nicht nur diese Validations, es gibt auch Spiele, mit denen man bei Spielen Tokens sammelt. Dann wird man quasi für das Spielen bezahlt. Für "uns" wird das wenig Sinn ergeben weil dafür einfach der Stundenlohn zu gering ist aber in Ländern wo man sehr wenig verdient, ist es eine gute Einnahmequelle für einige Menschen.
> 
> Ja stimmt schon. Es probieren aber auch mehr Kryptowährungen auf nachhaltigere Energiequellen umzusteigen. Das ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass zum Teil viel Energie verbraucht wird. Zeigt aber, dass man zumindest das Problem erkannt hat. Aber generell sollte man hier halt Energie einsparen. Weil wenn für Krypto viel nachhaltige Energie verbraucht wird, fehlt sie halt woanders.
> 
> ...



Freduffed, das heißt, man muss gar nicht Geld investieren, um Kryptowährungen zu bekommen – sondern man kann sie auch selbst „schürfen“? Das finde ich ja auch mal ganz cool, auch super, um überhaupt da mal Fuß zu fassen. Finde auch den Aspekt ganz interessant für Länder, wo der Stundenlohn nicht so hoch ist… das kann schon eine gute Einnahmequelle sein. Wie funktioniert das generell? Also was sind das für Spiele?


----------



## Freduffed (26. April 2022)

robotom schrieb:


> Freduffed, das heißt, man muss gar nicht Geld investieren, um Kryptowährungen zu bekommen – sondern man kann sie auch selbst „schürfen“? Das finde ich ja auch mal ganz cool, auch super, um überhaupt da mal Fuß zu fassen. Finde auch den Aspekt ganz interessant für Länder, wo der Stundenlohn nicht so hoch ist… das kann schon eine gute Einnahmequelle sein. Wie funktioniert das generell? Also was sind das für Spiele?


Bei Idena musst du nicht einmal schürfen, es reicht wenn du erfolgreich die Validations machst. Dann bekommt auch jeder IDNA ausbezahlt. Man könnte schon auch minen oder IDNA zukaufen, es ist aber keine Voraussetzung um an den Validations teilzunehmen. Sicherlich bekommt man da stand jetzt nicht sonderlich viel raus aber solange man IDNA bekommt, sammelt man die halt. Wenn man dann einige hat und der Kurs sollte steigen, ist das doch ein Mehrwert.
Bei Idena funktioniert es so, dass man Bilderrätsel lösen muss. Man bekommt immer zwei Bilderserien vorgesetzt und muss dann die Geschichte auswählen, die Sinn ergibt. Anschließend muss man diese Bilderrätsel von anderen auch bewerten. Also ist die Geschichte verständlich und wurden die Keywords verwendet. Man muss auch selbst diese Bilderrätsel (Flips genannt) zusammenstellen. Für das bekommt man dann eben IDNA ausbezahlt.
Bei den Spielen wäre wohl Axie das bekannteste. Denke mittlerweile gibt es da schon viel mehr. Was man dann dort alles machen muss, ist halt von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich.


----------



## robotom (18. Mai 2022)

Freduffed schrieb:


> Bei Idena musst du nicht einmal schürfen, es reicht wenn du erfolgreich die Validations machst. Dann bekommt auch jeder IDNA ausbezahlt. Man könnte schon auch minen oder IDNA zukaufen, es ist aber keine Voraussetzung um an den Validations teilzunehmen. Sicherlich bekommt man da stand jetzt nicht sonderlich viel raus aber solange man IDNA bekommt, sammelt man die halt. Wenn man dann einige hat und der Kurs sollte steigen, ist das doch ein Mehrwert.
> Bei Idena funktioniert es so, dass man Bilderrätsel lösen muss. Man bekommt immer zwei Bilderserien vorgesetzt und muss dann die Geschichte auswählen, die Sinn ergibt. Anschließend muss man diese Bilderrätsel von anderen auch bewerten. Also ist die Geschichte verständlich und wurden die Keywords verwendet. Man muss auch selbst diese Bilderrätsel (Flips genannt) zusammenstellen. Für das bekommt man dann eben IDNA ausbezahlt.
> Bei den Spielen wäre wohl Axie das bekannteste. Denke mittlerweile gibt es da schon viel mehr. Was man dann dort alles machen muss, ist halt von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich.


Hallo Freduffed, danke dir nochmal für die Antwort und die Infos.

Ich wollte das selbst mal ausprobieren mit dem Validieren… ich glaube, der nächste Termin ist jetzt am Samstag. Da habe ich mir mal freigenommen, damit ich das mal machen kann… ich habe auch schon diesen Probedurchgang gemacht (ich weiß nicht, ob der überhaupt nötig wäre?), und dieses „Rätsellösen“ macht echt Spaß muss ich sagen… also man muss schon auch ein bisschen seinen Kopf benutzen und auch etwas kreativ sein… aber darum geht es ja – Computer mögen ja in gewissen Dingen uns Menschen überlegen sein, aber solche Zusammenhänge wie bei den Bildern können sie nicht selbst erkennen und herstellen. Jetzt ist mir auch bisschen klarer geworden, was der Unterschied bei proof of work und proof of personhood ist… also ich denke, das könnte schon auch, dass Idena eine Zukunft hat, weil es sowas in der Art auf dem Kryptomarkt ja kaum gibt und mir scheint das alles auch gut durchgedacht zu sein. Also mir würde da jetzt nichts Spontanes dazu einfallen, was es sonst noch in der Form so gibt…

außerdem glaube ich, dass der Kryptomarkt noch immer in den Startlöchern steckt. Ich weiß, dass viele gerade in Panik verfallen – würde ich auch, wenn ich mir nur die letzten paar Monate als Referenzwert hernehmen würde… aber wenn man sich mal mehrere Jahre eines coins anschaut, wäre man noch immer deutlich im Plus… also auch hier ist Geduld gefragt und früher oder später wird sich der Markt auch wieder erholen (hat man ja auch nach Corona bei vielen Aktien gesehen)


----------



## Freduffed (2. Juni 2022)

Nötig ist der Probedurchgang nicht unbedingt. Manche Nutzer wollen eine Bestätigung bevor sie die Einladung teilen.
Man wird sehen wohin es geht. Ob es das next big thing bei den Kryptos wird, kann man nicht vorhersagen. Ich finde die Idee aber gut und es könnte ein Gamechanger werden. Vielleicht steigen ja einige Kryptowährungen auf POP um. Das Projekt muss halt noch bekannter werden.
In Panik verfallen ist ganz schlecht. Man muss auch nicht jeden Tag den Kurs checken. Gerade bei solchen neuen Geschichten - einfach Coins sammeln und abwarten. Den Rest zeigt die Zukunft.


----------

